# back after a long hiatus



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi All,

I've been gone something like 4 or 5 months.  Back in style now, though.  I missed ya.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Drac (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome back...


----------



## bydand (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## matt.m (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome back pal.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 26, 2006)

Great to have you.
Sean


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## g-bells (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome back and thanks for the greeting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome back and we are glad to have you here.


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome back


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome back!  I was beginning to wonder what happened to you!  Now it's time for you to play a little catch up.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2006)

Dude!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 26, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## still learning (Oct 27, 2006)

Hello, Welcome back....4-5 months is but a minute of time....if you were gone for years....ah!   than it is a long "HIATUS".

When a beginner is train for a year...it seems a long time....BUT when you train for over ten years or more...it seems so little time!

Time: will answer most questions.....do you have one for me?...and I will share the time to answer...(3'o'clock) ..........Aloha


----------



## Carol (Oct 27, 2006)

Great to see you back here!  You've been missed!   Hope everything is still going well?  

Carol


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Nov 1, 2006)

Good to see ya


----------



## HKphooey (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------

